# Please help



## Pitzi (Mar 15, 2003)

I have had IBS for approximately 18 months now, my condition is D when eating anything other than boiled rice, boiled potatoes and sometimes grilled red meat with the fat removed, when I am on this diet I turn to C. It all started after I was diagnosed with Gastroduodenal ulcers and H.pylori early last year.I had my GI book me in for a full week long checkup, including a Colonoscopy, Small bowel barium X-ray, endoscopy, full spectrum of blood tests including the thyroid functions, at the best clinic in South Africa. Reason being that my weight loss has been steadily getting worse. all the results have come back negative, there was nothing wrong with the colon, tests on the biopies revealed nothing at all. Endoscopy showed no signs of any disease.No gluten intolerance is present. The stomach and duodenal ulcers have now completely healed. I am still on a daily dose of Esomeprazole 40mg and 10mg Trepiline in the evenings.I cannot go off the Nexiam 40 Esomeprazole as I get stomach acid problems and I seem to lose weight even more rapidlyThe final verdict of the GI specialist and the rest of the clinic`s team is that there is no sign of any kind of disease and the only thing could be severe malnutrition.I cannot tolerate anything other than boiled potatoes and boiled brown rice and sometimes grilled red meat with the fat removed. I tried eating some bread yesterday, felt much better a few hours after eating it, but today I feel like a dog. Had diarrhoea all day and didn`t even manage to get any sleep during the night, not to mention that i haven`t had anything to eat since because of the nausea. I am passing copious amounts of mucus and I have had so much pain in my colon last night that my father nearly called an ambulance!!This was just after eating a few slices of bread.Eating chicken, fish or maize products gives exactly the same results.I am losing weight (more than 10kg underweight and in very poor physical condition), my problem is that my colon does not tolerate anything other than the mentioned boiled brown rice and potatoes.If I go on this way I am heading towards the grave, but what are my options if everything just makes me so sick??I sincerely hoped that the examinations would reveal something, but its IBS after all.I am out of ideas at the moment.I am a type 1 diabetic and the blood sugar level is well under control.I am a male caucasian of 26 years, I have been a diabetic since the age of 17


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi there - I'm so sorry that you have been through so much. I hope you're feeling better soon.Have you been checked for celiac? That could make you become very ill from bread, which has gluten. Rice and potatoes would be tolerable if you have celiac.Honestly, my guess is that you've become accustomed to such a severely restricted diet that you're having trouble expanding it at all. But I don't know a way around that, because your diet is really poor right now. There's no way I'd recommend red meat for you (or anyone else with GI problems). Even if it's lean there's too much fat in there (saturated fat no less) for GI safety, and the proteins are really difficult to digest. How do you do with things like well-cooked root veggies like sweet potatoes, parsnips, rutabags, turnips, beets? These are nutritious, high soluble fiber staples that are also easy to digest. What about unsweetened applesauce and bananas?Are you taking a soluble fiber supplement? That will help both your IBS and diabetes. If you're not sure about that, check here web page I'd definitely suggest you ask your docs for a referral to a dietician who can work with you to expand your diet carefully and slowly. Best of luck to you.- Heather


----------



## rp62 (Feb 23, 2005)

I am very new to this web page any way I have some Q for you please? I am a 42 yr ols male that has been living with this all my life and the pain is so very bad that my dr has put me on lortab along with some orther meds is ther any new meds that will be coming on soon for this problem. And I do have a learning problem my spelling is not to good. sorry about that.Rtex


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I'm so sorry, but I'm not familiar with lortab, and I'm not a doctor so I really can't speak too much to the drugs used for IBS. This would be a question for your own doctor.Best,Heather


----------

